# Need help on 2 fruit jars



## treasurekidd (Oct 2, 2005)

I found these 2 fruit jars in an old trash dump in CT. They appear to be newer ones, based on the apparent screw top style, but they were found with some other soda and milk bottles that date to the 1920s and 1930s. I beleive they are Ball jars, but have not been able to find any others like them on line. Any ideas?? I'll post a pic of the jars, as well as one with all the bottles found. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is a pic of all the bottles found:

 1 W P White , Danielson, CT soda bottle
 1 Hoogasian Dairy 1 pint milk bottle
 1 small cork style medecine bottle, marked 3II
 2 fruit jars
 1 Welshes Jr juice bottle


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2005)

hey treasure kid those r not fruit jars although they may have contained jelly, some kind of food product, the creamer the soda and the welches are nice finds   good luck mike


----------



## Hoosier49er (Oct 3, 2005)

The one on the right in your first pic is a salad dressing jar. I have one just like it with the lable still on. When I get home tonight, I'll write down the name and post it for you tomorrow.
 Joe


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys! Both of those dressing jars are identical, except that one is larger than the other. Thanks for helping with that - at least the dressing brand name will give me a start in researching them!


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW, thanks a lot for that info. You guys are fantastic sources of information! Thanks again, and happy digging!!


----------



## tjburn (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Treasurekidd
 Here's a picture some of the jars i've dug.
 These are some of my favorites.
 Jace


----------

